# Erreur à solutionner



## Zino_82 (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit probleme que j'aimerais résoudre mais je ne sais comment le faire. 
Voici la situation : je possede un mac os X depuis un an , je viens d'acheter une webcam logitech compatible mac (pro 4000) elle marche normalement. Jusque la tout va bien !
J'ai le logiciel de amsn pour discuter bref quand j'essaye de lancer ma cam je recois ce message :
apple code error -9405; pouvez vous me dire à quoi cela est dû é si je peux résoudre mon problem merci bcp.

Bisous


----------



## Anabys (14 Février 2006)

outch ;o)


----------



## tantoillane (14 Février 2006)

très jolie ton écriture  

tu as quelle version de amsn, quel système ???? ...


----------



## Zino_82 (14 Février 2006)

G la version amsn 0,95 final


----------



## tantoillane (14 Février 2006)

dans : amsn => préférences => autres => configurer la webcam, l'extension webcamsn, et l'extension de capture -quick timeTcl- sont-elles chargées ??

autre question, le problème survient-il quand tu allume ta cam, ou quand tu demande à quelqu'un de la voir ??


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (1 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que Zino_82. Je suis sous *Mac OS X 10.4.8* et sur *aMSN 0.96* et je possède la webcam *TalkCam Messenger Pro* de chez *ZicPlay*. Je suis connectée à Internet via *Airport*.

Dans les préférences d'aMSN, l'extension Webcamsn et l'extension de capture sont chargées mais il est écrit en rouge que je suis derrière un pare-feu : 





​

Et quand j'essaye tout de même d'inviter un contact à voir ma cam, j'ai le droit à : 






Et le contact ne voit pas ma cam, bien entendu.

*
De quoi cela peut provenir ?*

Merci de votre aide.​


----------



## Apca (2 Décembre 2006)

As-tu r&#233;ussis &#224; faire fonctionner t'a webcam avec une autre application ? Est-tu sur qu'elle fonctionne ? As-tu les derniers drivers installer pour mac ? 

Concernant le message d'erreur que tu obtiens c'est comme le message te dit . . . tu es derri&#232;re un pare-feu. Pour cela, il faut ouvrir les port TCP et UDP 6800-7000 de ton routeur et de ton mac.  

Pour plus d'info, fais une petite recherche sinon concernant amsn et les ports &#224; ouvrirs.


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (2 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> As-tu réussis à faire fonctionner t'a webcam avec une autre application ?



Pour le moment, non. J'ai essayé *Mercury* mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. Ma webcam n'est pas correctement configurée selon le logiciel (j'avais exposé mon problème avec Mercury sur cette discussion : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132190 )



Apca a dit:


> Est-tu sur qu'elle fonctionne ? As-tu les derniers drivers installer pour mac ?



Je pense qu'elle fonctionne, car j'ai installé la webcam avec le CD fourni et, j'arrive parfaitement à voir l'image avec le logiciel *WebCam Monitor* qui permet de vérifier l'image.



Apca a dit:


> Concernant le message d'erreur que tu obtiens c'est comme le message te dit . . . tu es derrière un pare-feu. Pour cela, il faut ouvrir les port TCP et UDP 6800-7000 de ton routeur et de ton mac.



Euh... Comment fait-on pour ouvrir ces ports ? ... Je vais faire une recherche avant, promis


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Concernant le message d'erreur que tu obtiens c'est comme le message te dit . . . tu es derrière un pare-feu. Pour cela, il faut ouvrir les port TCP et UDP 6800-7000 de ton routeur et de ton mac.



J'ai ouvert les ports TCP et UDP 6800-7000, ceux conseillés sur cette page http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93208 et également ceux de MSN messenger et QuickTime (on ne sait jamais !) dans Préférences Systèmes>Partage>Coupe-feu mais rien ne change.
Par contre, je n'ai trouvé nulle part comment on faisait pour ouvrir les ports du routeur (c'est peut-être la même chose - je n'y comprends pas grand chose là... ) ?


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Tu possède un routeur  ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Tu possède un routeur  ?



Héhé. Là, je n'y connais vraiment plus rien. 

Je suis connectée à Internet via* AirPort*.


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Oui, et qu'est ce qui te fournis internet ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Oui, et qu'est ce qui te fournis internet ?



Orange.

(ça ne veut toujours pas fonctionner )


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

si c'est orange qui te fourni internet ET que tu es en AirPort tu as donc presque sur une LiveBox (boite triangulaire) !
Ou alors, un modem ethernet+une borne WiFi


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> si c'est orange qui te fourni internet ET que tu es en AirPort tu as donc presque sur une LiveBox (boite triangulaire) !
> Ou alors, un modem ethernet+une borne WiFi



Non, non, je n'ai pas la LiveBox. Je le saurai 

J'ai une espèce de boite rectangulaire avec deux petites antennes (ma description est craquante, j'avoue) avec écrit dessus Belkin... 
J'associerai ça plutôt à une borne WIFI


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

> J'ai une espèce de boite rectangulaire avec deux petites antennes (ma description est craquante, j'avoue) avec écrit dessus Belkin...



on va se debrouiller 

Bon, alors, oui, c'est une borne WiFi comme beaucoup d'autre
donc, c'est celui ci que tu vas devoir regler au travers de la console d'administration.


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> au travers de la console d'administration.






Dans Préférences Systèmes > Réseau > TCP/IP > Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle ? 
Ou je suis à côté de la plaque ?


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> Ou je suis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque ?



Completement a cot&#233; 
A prioris&#8230; apres concertation avec un membre&#8230; euh&#8230; on opte pour la solution&#8230; que ta console d'admin (de ton routeur) soit:
http://192.168.1.1
avec comme identifiant, et mot de passe:
admin
sinon, regarde dans la doc de ton routeur si tu l'as sous la main 
Sinon&#8230; le plus simple, c'est d'utiliser Skype &#8230; ca marche PC/Mac&#8230; et je crois, moins de probleme au niveau des ports , ou alors, iChat&#8230;
Sinon, on peut envisager l'UPnP&#8230;


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Non, c'est pas ça. 

En faite, il faut : 

- Ouvrir une page internet. (Avec safari par exemple) Comme si tu allais commencée à surfée.  
- Ensuite, tu écrit dans la barre ou tu met l'adresse d'un site, tu écrit : 192.168.1.1
Si c'est le bon chiffre, une petite fenetre devrait s'ouvrir, et alors il faut taper dans la case " nom d'utilisateur" tu inscrit => admin   
mot de passe => admin  puis appuier sur ok.

Si ca vas jusque là, on passe à la suite


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Si c'est le bon chiffre, une petite fenetre devrait s'ouvrir



Et si c'est pas le bon chiffre?  :rateau:  
enfin ca devrait etre ca


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et si c'est pas le bon chiffre?  :rateau:
> enfin ca devrait etre ca



Sur Firefox, j'ai le droit à "Erreur de chargement de la page", mais, c'est parce que c'est trop long. Puis, sur Safari, j'attends, il mouline... Rien ne s'ouvre pour le moment.

J'ai essayé 192.168.2.1 parce que c'est ce qui inscrit dans les préférences réseau à routeur mais ça me met sur une page étrange...


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> J'ai essayé 192.168.2.1 parce que c'est ce qui inscrit dans les préférences réseau à routeur mais ça me met sur une page étrange...



ah et c'est quoi cette page etrange?? 
Belkin? autre? rien ??


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Quoi comme page étrange ? :mouais:


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ah et c'est quoi cette page etrange??
> Belkin? autre? rien ??




Oui, c'est Belkin. Désolée, j'ai oublié de le préciser.


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> Oui, c'est Belkin. D&#233;sol&#233;e, j'ai oubli&#233; de le pr&#233;ciser.



Je reprend la main 

Donc, il va faloir, si possible&#8230; que tu fasses une capture d'ecran&#8230; car je&#8230; on&#8230; nous ne connaissons pas l'interface Belkin (du moins&#8230; pas moi  )


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je reprend la main
> 
> Donc, il va faloir, si possible que tu fasses une capture d'ecran car je on nous ne connaissons pas l'interface Belkin (du moins pas moi  )



La voilà : 



​


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Alors, va dans virtual servers et refait une capture d'ecran 
tu vois on avance
puis y'a aussi la boule a facette mais ca c'est un autre "probleme" :rateau:


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Alors, va dans virtual servers et refait une capture d'ecran
> tu vois on avance
> puis y'a aussi la boule a facette mais ca c'est un autre "probleme" :rateau:








J'sais pas où on va, mais on avance certainement quelque part.
J'avoue ne pas comprendre grand chose


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas comprendre grand chose



J'avoue ne pas comprendre non plus  
Naan c'est une private joke hein?   
T'inquietes pas on devrai reussir a piloter tout ca correctement


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon, essaye ceci : 

Dans la première case tu écrit : 
6800

Dans la deuxième case : 
7000

Puis tu sélectione TCP&UDP

Puis de nouveau dans la troisième case : 
6800

et puis enfin : 
7000


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Bon, essaye ceci :
> 
> Dans la première case tu écrit :
> 6800
> ...




Je ne peux plus rien faire du tout car maintenant, j'ai le droit à ça, quelque soit la page où je me trouve sur http://192.168.2.1/ :






Bref, je l'ai dans l'os.


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Si tu n'as pas configuré ton routeur ta borne bref apres son achat, clique sur Submit (dans les pire des cas ce ne fera rien, et il faudra reesayer mais on est la pour ca   )
A prioris, c'est un mot de passe qui _peut etre defini_ mais qui ne l'ai pas par defaut, donc, clique sur Submit


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas configuré ton routeur ta borne bref apres son achat, clique sur Submit (dans les pire des cas ce ne fera rien, et il faudra reesayer mais on est la pour ca   )
> A prioris, c'est un mot de passe qui _peut etre defini_ mais qui ne l'ai pas par defaut, donc, clique sur Submit



Arf ! La honte. Je n'y avais pas pensé 

J'ai tapé les petits chiffres puis j'ai cliqué sur "Add", et j'ai ça :






Mais la webcam ne fonctionne toujours pas sur aMSN...


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Est ce que le message comme quoi tu es derrière un pare-feu  est toujours inscrit ? 
Ou ce problème là est régler ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Est ce que le message comme quoi tu es derrière un pare-feu  est toujours inscrit ?
> Ou ce problème là est régler ?




Malheureusement, je suis apparement toujours un pare-feu...


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Deux choses, es ce que tu as rentré 'Server IP adress' ou bien, ca c'est rentré tout seul??
Deuxiemement, es ce que tu as bien configuré ton FireWall de MacOS (ou bien, completement coupé) ???
Si tu as rentré 'Server IP adress', il faut que tu rentres l'adresse qui se trouve dans pref systemes>partage> et tout en bas, tu trouveras une adresse IP que tu devras rentrer a la place de celle ci
si elle c'est rentrée automatiquement revient nous voir :love:


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Deux choses, es ce que tu as rentré 'Server IP adress' ou bien, ca c'est rentré tout seul??
> Deuxiemement, es ce que tu as bien configuré ton FireWall de MacOS (ou bien, completement coupé) ???
> Si tu as rentré 'Server IP adress', il faut que tu rentres l'adresse qui se trouve dans pref systemes>partage> et tout en bas, tu trouveras une adresse IP que tu devras rentrer a la place de celle ci
> si elle c'est rentrée automatiquement revient nous voir :love:



Je n'ai pas rentré 'Server IP adress', donc je suppose qu'il l'a fait tout seul.
Je n'ai ni configuré mon FireWall ni complétement coupé.

Erf.

Je ne comprends absolument plus rien  C'est la fin des haricots.


Je crois que je vais aller faire un tour à la Fnac et leur rendre leur chose.
Sauf miracle d'ici lundi


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

C'est le routeur qui vient de la Fnac ou bien c'est la WebCam?
si c'est la webcam elle n'y est pour rien si c'est le routeur bah il est bien  mais utilise Skype :rateau:  (bis repetita)
Sinon tu avais marqué plus haut que ton firewall etait configuré et la plus rien :mouais:


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est le routeur qui vient de la Fnac ou bien c'est la WebCam?
> si c'est la webcam elle n'y est pour rien si c'est le routeur bah il est bien  mais utilise Skype :rateau:  (bis repetita)
> Sinon tu avais marqué plus haut que ton firewall etait configuré et la plus rien :mouais:



C'est la webcam qui vient de la Fnac.

Mais je vais attendre un miracle d'ici lundi :rateau:

Parce que, même si c'est vous qui faites tout le travail, je ne m'en sors plus 

Merci beaucoup beaucoup de votre aide en tout cas 
Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon on vas commencer par configurer le firewall de ton mac. 
Pour cel&#224; : 

Tu ouvre "pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me"
Ensuite, tu vas dans la rubrique "partage"
Puis dans la rubrique "Coupe-feu"

Donc quands tu es dans la rubrique coupe-feu, tu cliques &#224; droite sur "nouveau". Une fenetre vas s'ouvrir.
Dans nom du port, tu s&#233;lectionne "Autre"
Dans la case TCP tu tappe 6800-7000
Et dans la case UDP tu tappe : 6800-7000
Avec bien le - entre les 2 chiffres. 
Ensuite clique sur ok.
Et v&#233;rifie bien apr&#232;s que la configuration que tu viens d'ajout&#233;e soit bien coch&#233;e.


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

La WebCam elle n'y est pour rien


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Bon on vas commencer par configurer le firewall de ton mac.
> Pour cel&#224; :
> 
> Tu ouvre "pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me"
> ...



Eh oui, comme le dis Tucpasquic (  ) C'est juste une question de r&#233;glage. Quand tous sera r&#232;gler, ca ira !


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Bon on vas commencer pour le configurer le firewall de ton mac.
> Pour celà :
> 
> Tu ouvre "préférence système"
> ...



Je l'ai déjà fait.


La webcam y est peut-être pour rien, mais ça me défoulera de m'en débarrasser. Je ne veux que des choses comme les Mac qu'on branche et qui marchent  Je n'ai qu'à m'acheter une iSight, je sais...


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Eh oui, comme le dis Tucpasquic (  ) C'est juste une question de r&#233;glage. Quand tous sera r&#232;gler, ca ira !



 Apca :rateau:
Sinon&#8230; effectivement&#8230; regle et ca marchera&#8230; apres, la cam&#8230; on verra, mais c'est benin comme probleme 

 Orange&#8230; grosse fleme&#8230; des Lower/Upper case :sleep:

La iSight, c'est plus cher , et en plus&#8230; elle n'est plus vendue suite a la norme RoHS&#8230;


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

D'apr&#232;s l'image que tu as post&#233;e ici, il semblerait que tu puisses choisir ton adresse ip.


Et donc, mettre l'adresse ip qui figure dans tes pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me.


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Normalement si tu as la bonne adresse l&#224;, tous devrait &#234;tre en ordre. En tous cas concernant ton pare-feu.


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Erreur



Comme si on n'avait pas compris qu'il y avait une erreur&#8230;  c'est pour ca qu'on est la  :love:






Le bon sens avant tout 

Edit: Apca est un tricheur , il a chang&#233; son post :mouais:&#8230; et ma citation ne correspond plus!
Maintenant, tu as toutes les cartes en main pour faire fonctionner ton Routeur, ta Cam, et ton Mac correctement&#8230; ensemble&#8230;


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Normalement si tu as la bonne adresse là, tous devrait être en ordre. En tous cas concernant ton pare-feu.





Ouiii, tout est en ordre concernant le pare-feu !!
Si ce n'est pas beau de voir ça :






Par contre, j'ai toujours le droit à ça quand j'invite un contact à voir ma webcam :​






Mais, déjà un problème de réglé, ça fait plaisir.

Faut que j'essaye avec Mercury aussi 

Merci pour tout ​


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Ah, ben content pour toi que le probl&#232;me soit r&#233;gler.  

Passons au suivant ! 

Au faite, as-tu install&#233; Macam ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Ah, ben content pour toi que le probl&#232;me soit r&#233;gler.
> 
> Passons au suivant !



C'est gentil  mais j'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas aussi compliqu&#233; que le premier (pour moi ).

Si c'est plus simple de r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me sur Mercury, &#231;a m'est &#233;gal. Et si on ne peut pas le r&#233;gler tant pis 


*Le probl&#232;me avec ma webcam sur Mercury :
*
&#199;a ne fonctionne pas non plus, et il m'affiche ceci dans la fen&#234;tre de conversation quand mon contact souhaite voir ma webcam : 






Quand c'est moi qui invite mon contact &#224; voir ma wabcam, &#231;a ne fonctionne toujours pas : 





puis : 







Edit : J'ai install&#233; Macam, mais &#231;a n'a rien chang&#233;.


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

BOn, continuons avec Amsn plutôt !  
Qui est plus au point que Mercury.

Et pas de soucis ce seras plus simple !   

As-tu installé les drivers qui se trouve sur un cd qui a du normalement être fournis avec t'a Webcam ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> As-tu installé les drivers qui se trouve sur un cd qui a du normalement être fournis avec t'a Webcam ?



Oui. Et je n'ai aucun problème avec WebCam Monitor, le logiciel qui me permet de voir l'image, tout est OK apparemment de ce côté là.


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Sinon, 

Tu ouvres Amsn, et tu vas dans le menu "Amsn" qui se trouve au dessus de l'&#233;cran. Ensuite dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rence". Quand la fen&#234;tre des pr&#233;f&#233;rences c'est ouverte, vas dans "Autre" puis sur "configurer la webcam".
Une fen&#234;tre vas s'ouvrir, et tu cliques sur "changer les param&#232;tres video" et tu vas dans la rubrique "source". V&#233;rifie que t'a webcam soit bien s&#233;lectionn&#233;e en cliquant une fois dessus. 
Quands c'est fait, clique sur "Enregistrer".


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Tu ouvres Amsn, et tu vas dans le menu "Amsn" qui se trouve au dessus de l'écran. Ensuite dans "Préférence". Quand la fenêtre des préférences c'est ouverte, vas dans "Autre" puis sur "configurer la webcam".
> Une fenêtre vas s'ouvrir, et tu cliques sur "changer les paramètres video" et tu vas dans la rubrique "source". Vérifie que t'a webcam soit bien sélectionnée en cliquant une fois dessus.
> Quands c'est fait, clique sur "Enregistrer".



Je ne peux pas accéder à "changer les paramètres vidéo" :






Mon cas est désespéré ?


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Ok, donc on vas chercher d'un autre coter ! 
As-tu essay&#233; de r&#233;demarrer ton ordi aussi un coup, car si les drivers ont &#233;t&#233; installer, cela devrais aller  . . .


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

J'ai fait un essai avec un contact sur aMSN.
Je l'invite à voir ma webcam, ça m'affiche donc "apple error code -0405", et le contact arrive à voir mon image, mais elle est toute blanche, sans rien (le contact en question est sur PC).


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

T'a essayer de redémarrer un coup ton ibook ? Car si les drivers sont mis, cela devrait aller ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> T'a essayer de redémarrer un coup ton ibook ? Car si les drivers sont mis, cela devrait aller ?



Oui, j'ai déjà essayé de redémarrer aMSN, Mercury, la webcam et le iBook. Rien n'y fait.


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Au faite, as-tu bien la dernière verison de Macam ? Elle se trouve juste ICI

Sinon, vérifie bien en lançant amsn, que aucune autre application utilise la Webcam...


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s plusieures recherche sur internet, il semblerait que tu ne sois pas la seule &#224; avoir se probl&#232;me ! M&#234;me si elle semble compatible avec OSx, il est en revanche pas possible de l'utilis&#233;e sous amsn et mercury. Pourquoi ? Je sais vraiment pas. Pourtant tu sais voir l'image de la webcam. Donc ce ne serait pas vraiment un probl&#232;me de driver...


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
essaye un coup avec Skype  il est plus universel (PC/Mac) et on peut donc esperer  une meilleure compatibilité!!
 Apca c'est pas gentil de ne pas m'avoir attendu


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2006)

Oui, &#224; titre informatif pour voir si la webcam fonctionnera !  

Tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger Skype par ICI  
Le seul inconv&#233;nient avec skype, c'est que le correspondant avec qui ont parle doit le poss&#233;der aussi. :rateau: 

Tucpasquic . . .   D&#233;soler, mais la demoiselle avec besoin d'aide au plus vite !


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Tucpasquic . . .   D&#233;soler, mais la demoiselle avec besoin d'aide au plus vite !



 Apca&#8230; tu crois que c'est urgent?  :rateau:
Sinon&#8230; pour Skype&#8230; soit tu regardes dans les profils&#8230; soit tu connais deja du monde sur Skype 

Apca se devoura&#8230; corps et ame&#8230;  ou du moins&#8230; vocalement et visuelement   

Et s'il ne se devout pas&#8230;  je verrai  :love:


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (4 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Au faite, as-tu bien la dernière verison de Macam ? Elle se trouve juste ICI



C'est bien celle-ci que j'ai.



Apca a dit:


> Sinon, vérifie bien en lançant amsn, que aucune autre application utilise la Webcam...



Aucune autre application utilise la webcam, mis à part WebCam Monitor (l'appli que j'ai eu avec la webcam) qui permet d'allumer la webcam.
Ettttttttttt *suspence* la solution est là 
Je suis vraiment nulle, là, je l'avoue.
Il suffisait de fermer cette petite application pour que le "apple error code ..." disparaisse et que ma webcam fonctionne avec aMSN !! 

Donc, pas besoin d'essayer Skype.



Apca a dit:


> Tucpasquic . . .   Désoler, mais la demoiselle avec besoin d'aide au plus vite !





Tucpasquic a dit:


> Apca tu crois que c'est urgent?  :rateau:
> Sinon pour Skype soit tu regardes dans les profils soit tu connais deja du monde sur Skype
> Apca se devoura corps et ame  ou du moins vocalement et visuelement
> Et s'il ne se devout pas  je verrai  :love:



Merci d'avoir pris en compte mon problème au plus vite et avec tant d'efficacité 
Heureusement que vous étiez là tous les deux pour me guider face à mon inculture informatique (j'ai vraiment la honte maintenant avec mon logiciel ouvert ).

Bref MERCI beaucoup !

Bonne soirée


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2006)

:love: :love: :love: 

Ah ben voilà une bonne nouvelle tiens !  

Content que cela fonctionne !


----------



## flotow (4 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Ah ben voil&#224; une bonne nouvelle tiens !
> 
> Content que cela fonctionne !



Oui, nous sommes (tr&#232;s) content que cela fonctionne (comme ca l'a toujours &#233;t&#233;&#8230; hein? :mouais: :rateau&#8230;
Tu veux un legende MacG&#8230; il etait une fois la boule a facette&#8230;   :rateau:  



:love:  content d'avori reussi&#8230; (hein Apca  :rateau: :mouais: )


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (4 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu veux un legende MacG il etait une fois la boule a facette   :rateau:



C'est quoi cette histoire ???????


----------



## flotow (4 Décembre 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire ???????



  disons pour te guider au plus bas du post a gauche :rateau:


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (4 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> disons pour te guider au plus bas du post a gauche :rateau:



Je ne vois pas :hein:

(vous avez vu comment j'étais doué avec l'informatique, alors...)


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2006)

Ben disons que +/- en bas de ton image (ton avatar) se trouve une "petite boule" et quand tu veux remercier quelqu'un qui t'a aider, tu clique dessus et tu inscrit quelque chose.

Quelque explication par ICI


:rateau:


----------



## flotow (4 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Ben disons que +/- en bas de ton image (ton avatar) se trouve une "petite boule" et quand tu veux remercier quelqu'un qui t'a aider, tu clique dessus et tu inscrit quelque chose.
> 
> Quelque explication par ICI
> 
> ...



Oui, oui, oui&#8230;  Apca&#8230; c'est tres bien expliqu&#233;  , j'en ai meme moi fait la demonstration, c'est pas bien difficile :rateau:





Je crois qu'Apca&#8230; il en veut aussi :rateau: , il est jaloux    :love:
Edit: il est plus jaloux (dommage , mais bon&#8230;  )


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (4 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oui, oui, oui  Apca c'est tres bien expliqué  , j'en ai meme moi fait la demonstration, c'est pas bien difficile :rateau:
> 
> 
> Je crois qu'Apca il en veut aussi :rateau: , il est jaloux    :love:



Ok, mais je ne suis pas un membre émérite de MacGeneration, pardonnez mon inculture 

Y'a pas eu de jaloux. Mais je n'ai pas été cherché bien loin dans les messages, dsl.


----------



## flotow (4 Décembre 2006)

Deja la gloire


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Orange-SiOuxSie.



:rateau:


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2006)

Vraiment pas de probl&#232;me. 

Et si tu veux regarder les coup de boule que des membres t'on donn&#233;, il faut que tu regardes dans ton "tableau de bord" et ils seront afficher !


----------

